# Wago 750-841 Verlust IP-Adresse



## PiceaAbies (12 September 2014)

Hallo,

an einer Wago 750-841 scheint die IP-Adresse "verloren  gegangen" zu sein. Ein an die Schnittstelle angeschlossenes Panel meldet  keine Verbindung, das Panel/Kabel ist aber OK (wurde schon getauscht).  Nach Aus/Einschalten der Steuerung gleicher Fehler, das SPS-programm  läuft aber. Ich komme auch nicht mehr mit  CoDeSys über die  Schnittstellle an die Steuerung. 
Anpingen ebenfalls erfolglos.
Mit dem BootP-Server scheint zwar die Adresse geschrieben zu werden, siehe Anhang, aber trotzdem keine Verbindung.


Anhang anzeigen Zwischenablage01.jpg

Gibts da noch einen Trick wie das Ding wieder zum Leben zu erwecken ist?

Vielen Dank

Grüße
Reini


----------



## L.T. (12 September 2014)

Hängt die Steuerung in einem Netz in dem ein DHCP Server läuft?


----------



## PiceaAbies (12 September 2014)

Hallo,

kein DHCP, feste IP-Adresse, nur PLC und Panel

Viele Grüße

R.


----------



## gravieren (12 September 2014)

Hi

Nimm doch mal das (USB) Service-Kabel und lese da die aktuelle Adresse deiner CPU aus.


----------



## PiceaAbies (12 September 2014)

Hallo,

USB-Kabel leider nicht vorhanden :-(

Gruß

Reini


----------



## Nameless (18 September 2014)

Hallo,

versuchs doch mal mit dem WBM unter "TCP/IP" die IP-Adresse fest zu vergeben, und unter "Ports" musst du "Use IP from EPROM" auswählen.
Mach ich immer so, hatte noch nie Probleme mit verloren gegangen IP-Adressen.
Falls du gar nicht mehr auf den Koppler kommst, mit dem WAGO Ethernet Settings Prog den Koppler auf Werkseinstellung zurück setzen. Müsste dann 192,168.1.x (Dip-Schalter) als Adresse haben.

Grüsse


----------

